# Expansion tank question



## silverfox52009 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gentlemen I have a problem with a customers dual service hot water heater, I first went there on a not enough heat call . The customer said the rads never get hot enough. when I went there I noticed there was no expansion tank in the continuous loop system and the water heater smart valve was on its 2nd lowest setting, The customer said when they turn it up higher it blows the relief valve I suggested installing a cushion tank in the heating loop and piping the relief to an open drain as there is a basement apartment next to the heater room. Am I on the right track? This solved a problem I had before.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe...

Have we met?:whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Huh? :001_huh: Something sure don't sound right.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I could answer your question but then that would be doing YOUR job.....then you would turn around charge the customer, look like a hero, and what do I get? a pat on the back? nope not on this thread try it somewhere else


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Besides, no way near enough info.

A combi tank?
closed heating system?
pressures?
heat load?
heater btu?
.................?


----------

